# lost corn hatchling



## gazza9inarow (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi folks , i need help i have lost a hatchling , thing is it was still on assist feeds . it has been missing now for almost a week. I have tried everything i know pinkie in the bottle, emptied the room still to no avale . any advice peeps ..


----------



## lil emma x (Aug 7, 2009)

put the heat mat on the floor and its house and look at it evry dat


----------



## Vic27 (Aug 13, 2009)

leave his viv open and put food inside before u go bed as they will try 2 go home. Try placeing foil about under behind funiture that way u will hear it russling if it woundering about. Finaly remember no place is to small for it to hide check everything everywhere from shoes to tissuse boxes. Hope its home soon Good luck


----------

